# {}  صلاة الشفاء الداخلي والشفاء من الذكريات



## Meriamty (24 فبراير 2008)

صلاة الشفاء الداخلي والشفاء من الذكريات

الصلاة التالية هي صلاة "الشفاء الداخلي" –  الشفاء من الذكريات. 

أطلب من يسوع أن يشفيك من ذكرياتك.



أَبتِ أشكرك على ابنك يسوع الذي مات على الصليب.

ليس فقط من أجل خطاياي بل أيضاً من أجل مخاوفي.

أشكرك أيضاً لأن

 " يسوع هو هو أمس واليوم وإلى الأبد. " (عبرانيين 13:8).



أشكرك لأن يسوع يريد لي أن أكون كاملاً: روحاً، ونفساً، وجسداً.

ربي يسوع أطلب منك أن تعود إلى لحظات حياتي الماضية. وعبر كل ثانية من حياتي.

إشفني، اجعلني كاملاً.

عـُــد إلى ثلاثة أو أربعة أجيال قبلي وحطم كل الصفات الوراثية الأليمة التي إنتقلت إليَّ.

يسوع أنت تعرف كل شيء عـنـي ومن قبل أن أولد.

أشكرك لأنك كنت حاضراً لـحظـة بداية حياتي.

إذا كان هنالك خوف أو قوة سلبية انتقلت إلـيَّ،

إذ كنت بعد في بطن أمي، حررني  منها.

أشكرك يا ربي يسوع لأنك كنت لحظة ولادتي ولأنك تحبني.



( البعض ولدوا ولم يكونوا محبوبين أو مرغوباً فيهم،

   فشعروا بالرفض المتواصل من الأهل والأقارب. )

ربي يسوع إملأ كل فرد من الأهل والأقارب بحبك العظيم.

ربي أُخطُ عبر كل ثانية من حياتي، عبر كل تلك السنين الأولى من حياتي وامح كل المشاعر السلبية المتراكمة فيَّ نتيجة الرفض.



( البعض إنفصلوا عن أهاليهم بسبب موت أو مرض،

  البعض ولدوا بعائلات عديدة الأولاد ولم يتلقوا الحب الكافي من الأهل. )

ربي يسوع إرجع  الى ماضيَّ واملأ كل فراغ عاطفي، واهباً حبك كبديل عما نقص.

أرجوك امحُ كل ألم وأبعد كل المخاوف - الخوف من الظلام، الخوف من السقوط، الخوف من الحيوانات، والخوف من الضياع.

أشكرك يا يسوع لأنك تحررني وتشفيني الآن.



أصلي يا رب لتأخذ بيدي وتذهب معي إلى المدرسة.

تلك اللحظات التي كنت أشعر بها بالخجل والخوف من مغادرة البيت.

يا يسوع كانت هناك لحظات شعرت فيها بالحرج في المدرسة.

أرجوك أبعد هذه الذكريات:

عندما عوملت بقسوة على يد المعلم.

أو جـُـرحت على يد طالب في الصف.

أرجوك يا يسوع إشف هذه الجروح.



( بعض المخاوف دخلت خلال السنين الأولى من المدرسة:

 - الخوف من الكلام أمام الجمهور،

 - الخوف من الفشل أو السقوط في الإمتحان. )

أشكرك يا رب لأنك تشفي هذه المخاوف.

أشكرك وأمجد إسمك أيها الرب يسوع المسيح.



أشكرك لأجل أمي.

أطلب منك أن تقف بيني وبين أمي.

إجعل حبك الإلهي يتدفق بيننا.

أطلب المغفرة من أمي على جرحي إياها وأنا بدوري أسامحها.



( بالذات لأولئك الذين لم يتلقوا الحب والحنان الكافي من الأم. )

أرجوك يا يسوع إملأ فيَّ النقص لـحنان الأمومة.

أعطني حبك ليعوِّض عما نقص.



ربي يسوع أنا أشكرك لأجل أبي.

قف يا يسوع بيني وبين أبي.

أنا على ثقة أن حبك الإلهي سيحسن علاقتي مع أبي.

إني أطلب من أبي المغفرة والمسامحة لكل ألم أو جرح سببته له.

وأنا بدوري أسامحه على كل جرح سببه لي.



( بالذات لأولئك الذين لم يشعروا بالحب الكافي من الأب. )

أرجوك يـا يســوع إملأني بـحبك،

وعوضنـي عـمـا نـقـص مـن حبٍ أبـوي لـم أحصل عليه.



يسوع إني أرفع لك اخوتي وأخواتي.

إذ كانت هنالك مشاعر منافسة أو غيرة أو إستياء.

أطلب باسمك أن تحسِّن العلاقات المنقطعة بيننا، بقوتك الشافية ومحبتك.

أنا أسامح إخوتي واخواتي على الآلام التي سببوها لي.

وأطلب منهم أن يسامحوني على الآلام التي سببتها أنا لهم.



أشكرك يا يسوع لأنك كنت هناك بسني مراهـقـتـي.

إذ كنت بالمدرسة الثانوية، حيث كانت مشاكل ومخاوف.

العديد من هذه الذكريات المؤلمة قد انطبعت بذاكرتي.

أرجوك يا يسوع إمسحـنـي بروحك القدوس مبعداً كل هذه الذكريات الأليمة.

نقِّ عقلي منها.

وأبعد كل مشاعر الإذلال والحرج والذم والخوف والفشل.



( البعض كابد العذابات بسبب عِرقِهم  أو مظهرهم أو فقرهم فجرحوا بعمق كبير. )

أرجوك يا يسوع دع كل شخص يعرف أنك أحببته شخصياً،

وانك كنت هنالك لحظة حدوث هذه الذكريات الأليمة.



( مخاوف وإحباطات وجروحات جديدة رافقتنا عندما بدأنا بالخروج من البيت.

  البعض أراد أن يذهب إلى الجامعة ولم يستطع.

  البعض لم يستطع أن يعمل بمهنته التي طالما حلم أن يعمل بها، فخاب أمله كثيراً. )

أرجوك يا يسوع أن تشفي كل خيبة أمل وكل ألم وجرح.



أشكرك يا يسوع لأنك كنت حاضراً لحظة بدأنا حياتنا الزوجية.



( قد تكون لحظة جميلة للبعض وبداية جديدة. وقد تكون للبعض الآخر كابوساً. )

أرجوك يا يسوع أبعد كل ألم وجرح.

أصلي لتكن حاضراً بيني وبين شريك حياتي.

وإذا كان هناك أكثر من شريك واحد (طلاق) فلتكن يا يسوع حاضراً بيني وبين كل واحد منهم.

إشف كل ألم وجرح.

أنا أقول لشريك حياتي إني أسامحك لجرحك وإيلامك لي.

أشكرك يا يسوع لأنك بـحبك الإلهي تصلح العلاقة غير الكاملة مع شريكي وتمسح كل ذكرى أليمة.



أشكرك من أجل أطفالي وأولادي.

أبعد كل شعور بالذنب أو الفشل أشعره كأب،

بالأخص عندما أعاقبهم بدون حكمة،

وانتقدهم بكلمات جارحة أثناء غضبي.

أرجو أن تشفي كل جرح وألم تسبب نتيجة ذلك.

أطلب السماح منهم، وأسامحهم على إيلامهم وجرحهم لي.



ربي أشكرك لأنك كنت معي  خلال الأوقات الصعبة التي مررت بها.

من حادث سير، أوأمراض، أو عمليات جراحية.

أطلب منك أن تحررني الآن من الكآبة التي شعرت بها.

حررني أيضا من المضايقات والمخاوف وذكرى الآلام التي انطبعت في داخلي.

أشكرك لأنك كنت معي في أوقات الحزن أيضا.

ولأنك سرت معي يداً بيد عـبـر وادي الـظـلام.

أشـكـرك لأنك تـخـفـف حـمـلـي وتـبـعـد أحزاني ومآســيَّ،

وتـخـفـف وطـأة فـتـرة الـحداد.

أشـكـرك لأنك تعـطيـنـي فـرحـك وســلامـك.

وأشكرك يا يسوع لأنك معي الآن.

دائماً تسير معي، عبر كل لحظة من حياتي الماضية وحتى هذه الثانية بالذات.

أشكرك لأنك تشفيني من كل آلامي وجروحي وذكرياتي المؤلمة ومخاوفي ولأنك تحررني كلياً.

أشكرك لأنك تملأني بمحبتك وتساعدني كي أحب نفسي وتساعدني كي أحب الآخرين والاهم من ذلك لأنك تساعدني لأحبك – هذه هي رغبتي.

أشكرك بكل صدق وإدراك ومن أعماق قلبي - أنا أقصد ما أقول.

أشكرك لأنك تملأني فرحاً وسلاماً - شكراً لك يا يسوع.

أشكرك لأنك تدخل الى أعماق أعماق عقلي وتنقيه تماماً.

شكراً يا يسوع لشفائك مشاعري وعقلي، وشفائي من الذكريات المؤلمة.

أشكرك يا يسوع لأنك تجعلني كاملاً كما تريد أنت.

وأقدم لك كل المجد والتسبيح.

بإسمك أيها الرب يسوع المسيح -  آمين.

​​


 


منقوووووووول


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}  صلاة الشفاء الداخلي والشفاء من الذكريات*

أميـــــــــن

ميرسى يا مريمتى


----------



## Meriamty (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}  صلاة الشفاء الداخلي والشفاء من الذكريات*



العفو يا مرمورة 

نورتى الموضوع ربنا يباركك


​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}  صلاة الشفاء الداخلي والشفاء من الذكريات*

أميين يا رب ........ميررسى يا ميريام وربنا يباركك .


----------



## اميره الحياه (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}  صلاة الشفاء الداخلي والشفاء من الذكريات*

شكرا  على هذه الصلاه  الشفاء  ارجو من الرب   يسوع ينور دربي امين


----------



## استفانوس (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}  صلاة الشفاء الداخلي والشفاء من الذكريات*

آمـــــــــــــــــــــين
اشكرك من اجل هذه الصلاة القوية​


----------



## mina1 (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}  صلاة الشفاء الداخلي والشفاء من الذكريات*

*صلاة جميلة جدا 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## اميره الحياه (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}  صلاة الشفاء الداخلي والشفاء من الذكريات*

اشكر ك   على هذه   الصلاه  المفعمه بلخير


----------



## Meriamty (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}  صلاة الشفاء الداخلي والشفاء من الذكريات*



Dona Nabil قال:


> أميين يا رب ........ميررسى يا ميريام وربنا يباركك .






العفو يا دونا 

ميرسى لمرورك الجميل ربنا يباركك


​


----------



## Meriamty (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}  صلاة الشفاء الداخلي والشفاء من الذكريات*



اميره الحياه قال:


> شكرا  على هذه الصلاه  الشفاء  ارجو من الرب   يسوع ينور دربي امين







امييييييييييين 

اهلا بيكى يا اميرة نورتى الموضوع ربنا يباركك

​


----------



## Meriamty (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}  صلاة الشفاء الداخلي والشفاء من الذكريات*



استفانوس قال:


> آمـــــــــــــــــــــين
> اشكرك من اجل هذه الصلاة القوية​






العفو يا استفانوس 

ميرسى لمرورك الجميل ربنا يبارك حياتك 


​


----------



## Meriamty (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}  صلاة الشفاء الداخلي والشفاء من الذكريات*



mina1 قال:


> *صلاة جميلة جدا
> ربنا يباركك​*






ميرسى يا مينا ربنا يباركك 


​


----------



## Meriamty (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}  صلاة الشفاء الداخلي والشفاء من الذكريات*



اميره الحياه قال:


> اشكر ك   على هذه   الصلاه  المفعمه بلخير







العفو يا اميرة 

ميرسى لحضورك ربنا يباركك

​


----------



## soheir (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: {}  صلاة الشفاء الداخلي والشفاء من الذكريات*

اللة علي الصلاة الجميلة ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Meriamty (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: {}  صلاة الشفاء الداخلي والشفاء من الذكريات*



soheir قال:


> اللة علي الصلاة الجميلة ربنا يبارك حياتك







ميرسى جدا يا سهير 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك 




​


----------

